# 2nd GPU Load Problem.



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

Help, 
I am using GPU-Z to test if both my GPU' are working
and both video cards show up all taking resourses 
Crossfire is enabled in ATI catalyst, and it reads both
video cards in several tests. but only the first GPU' load 
is at 98% the other is at a constant 0% while playing games.

I am using 
vista 64
M3A78-T motherboard
4670 x 2 crossfire
4 gigs 800 memory
phenom 9650

Is my second GPU suppose to give GPU load, or have i dont something wrong?


----------



## Sir_Real (May 12, 2009)

You could try running a benchmark any 3dmark will do. Then remove one gpu & run that bench mark again. If you get a big drop with the single gpu then the second card was working fine. Just a case of putting it back in then.


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2009)

turn crossfire off, run benchmark, turn cf on, run benchmark again, if the score is the same something is wrong with your cf setup


----------



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

here are my results, I hope that you guys can help me as I am now a noob 

This is with both video cards and CF on in catalyst

3Dmark Vantage Reads as linked true
P2363
GPU 1923
CPU 7561

3Dmark06 Reads as linked false
5773
SM2 1962
HDR 2446
CPU 3164

This is with both video cards and CF off in catalyst

3Dmark vantage reads linked as false

P2893
GPU 2399
CPU 7577

3Dmark06 reads linked as false
5819
SM2 1975
HDR 2464
CPU 3215

;_; Please help, should I continue the test Sir Real suggested? or is there any other information I could give you?


----------



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

I know im a noob so I didnt mess with some of the features of my motherboard this may shed some light on the situation,

I disabled Integrated graphics , but there are 2 other options in that field. FB localization under 4G and over 4G , Under 4G is selected. There is also the option NB Azalia set to ON.

There are several options on PCI-E these are,

GPP Slots power limit, W [25]  
-this can be changed from 0-255

Then the first video card reads

Gen2 High Speed Mode <disabled>
-may be enabled.
Link ASPM <disabled>
-has 3 other choices, L0s , L1 , L0s & L1
-im guessing this refers to video card 1 as L0s and video card 2 as L1
Link Width <auto>
-may be changed to 1x,2x,4x,8x,16x
Slot power limit, W <75>
-may be changed from 0-255

The only difference between this video card and the second is that the second reads
Link width <auto>
-can be changed to 1x,2x,4x,8x

There is also a NB-SB 
NB-SB link ASPM <disabled>
-can be enabled.
NP NB-SB VC-1 Traffic Support <Disabled>
-can be enabled.
Link Width <auto>
-may be changed to 1x,2x,4x

Hope this shed some light and you may help me


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2009)

Do you have the tab on "Continue refreshing this screen while GPU-Z is in the background"?


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2009)

Gen2 highspeed mode = enabled

Link width = x16

and you want L0 & L1 selected.


----------



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

Should this be done on both video cards?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2009)

yes i believe so...


----------



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

nothing changed after setting both video cards to L0s & L1, upping the link width and Gen 2,  yes i have both on continue while in background


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2009)

Reinstall your video cards using this method:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502

Then try again.


----------



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

I am about to restart after running Driver Sweeper, im guessing you only wanted me to clean the ATI drivers and not the other physx or chipset drivers,

Also I only have 1 bridge cable in the post it says to have both bridge cables connected.

Also when I searched non-indexed folders alot of folders poped up and I didnt know wich ones to delete some said AMD others said windows system folders.

Aside from that I hope this works. Here I go.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2009)

Are you coming from using a Nvidia card?  What motherboard are you using?  You should definitely be using two bridges as it is now required.  You are supposed to be searching for ATi folders during the search.


----------



## DMlimp (May 12, 2009)

No this is the only video cards ever installed on this mobo, 
I am using M3A78-T
I believe some of that physx stuff was installed by UT3

Should I install Catalyst or just the drivers?
Or should I go purchase a second bridge and try then.

found no ati folders during the search.


----------



## DMlimp (May 13, 2009)

Well no one around my area sells crossfire cables they insist they dont want to break my computer
I called 6 different PC stores and finally I gave up and decided to try erocker' method again.

Success!
Here are my results thank you for your patience and help 

ran 2 tests each on 3 games I had Anisotropic HD on, Catalyst A.I. on Advanced, MipMap on max, vertical sync on, Adaptive AA on, and tripple filtering Off. Fortunatly these are the 3 games I own.

Left 4 Dead:
16x AA (Wide-tent 32 samples)
both GPU at 90-99%
if alt-tab becomes 8x AA (box 8 samples) (first GPU 90-98% second 65-69%)
Left 4 dead:
8x AA (Edge-detect 24 samples)
both gpu at 90-99%

Unreal Tournament 3:
16xAA (W=T 32 samples)
only the first GPU works (99%).
Unreal Tournament 3:
8x AA (E-D 24 samples)
both GPU work (90-99%)

ES4:Oblivion:
16xAA 32 samples
only 1 GPU works 90-99%
ES4blivion:
8xAA 24 samples
both GPU 50-70%

I am looking forward to buying crysis:warhead and GTA4.

My games looked and ran better without ATI catalyst using the driver only version.

Would you still recommend purchasing a second Crossfire cable?

Also 3Dmark06 still doesent read the second GPU as linked, And 3Dmark Vantage is destroyed from removing some libraries. gonna try reinstalling But who cares now GPU-Z proves my GPUs are both running 

Thanks Again


----------



## DMlimp (May 15, 2009)

score trippled on 3DMark Vantage after erockers method.

I went to exchange the cards for a HD4890, guess i wont be needing those cables.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2009)

Good to hear things are working!  ATi wants both bridges on, but it's been shown in testing that two bridges are only necessary if you are using 1920x1200 and above.


----------

